# what do the bidders see in this?



## Hien (Oct 3, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nepenthes-T...145918?hash=item28212ad0be:g:RDAAAOSw8w1X6VpU

I try to figure out, can anyone enlighten me on the bidding of this plant? 
what did I not see? It is a hybrid so it can not be that rare , right ?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 3, 2016)

All the bids over $105 are from just 2 people. Could simply be a classic eBay bidding war. But if it is a cultivar that is well known and seen as desirable, but not readily available, that doesn't seem at all extreme compared to a slipper auction discussed here recently, or compared to values given to truly rare collector's plants of many kinds. Or is it actually a commonly available plant?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2016)

It's a hybrid.


----------



## abax (Oct 3, 2016)

It's attractive, but not THAT attractive.


----------



## Hien (Oct 4, 2016)

I found out about it after searching on the internet... I did not know why these bidders fighting to get it , now I know

http://www.carnivorousplants.org/cpn/Species/v42n1p24_29.html


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2016)

I still don't see why but...to each their own...


----------



## SFLguy (Oct 4, 2016)

It's very possible that a good portion of the price is because of the seller, he's known to sell exceptional plants
As for the plant itself, don't know about it and I'm not nearly interested enough in neps to ever pay this much for one
That being said, I've seen plants go for much more


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2016)

I saw a Bulbo that was 1 of 4 in the world once sell for a couple grand but...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't see your logic of "hybrids = more common, hence, less valuable"
So untrue!


----------



## Hien (Oct 6, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I don't see your logic of "hybrids = more common, hence, less valuable"
> So untrue!


 you are right, an outstanding hybrid clone is still one of kind and could be rare and could command a hefty price tag.
My assumption maybe from how hard it is to raise species (they are less tolerant on culture mistake , they are so specific on substrate, ph, temperature etc , easy to die etc..) therefore they are rare .


----------



## SFLguy (Oct 7, 2016)

Hien said:


> you are right, an outstanding hybrid clone is still one of kind and could be rare and could command a hefty price tag.
> My assumption maybe from how hard it is to raise species (they are less tolerant on culture mistake , they are so specific on substrate, ph, temperature etc , easy to die etc..) therefore they are rare .


Although hybrids do generally have faster growth, the species (at least one, I'm lazy and don't feel like seeing what it was again) involved in this cross can take a decade to grow that size depending on conditions


----------



## SFLguy (Oct 7, 2016)

So although it's faster than the parent, that's not necessarily saying much when compared with plants that can grow a meter or two every year


----------

